# Ice Maker not working



## thebestman36 (Mar 29, 2013)

This is a Kenmore fridge that is only 2 years old. We had it turned off for 4 months. Upon turning it back on. the fridge wasnt working. Found out it had leaked out the freon. Had that repaired. Now the icemaker is not working properly, nor has it since the fridge was turned back on. Our icemaker is just the small type, not dispensing in the door. The water is coming into the ice maker. However the ice is not being pushed out. When I put hot water or hairdryer on it, it does turn a bit and pushes the ice cubes up enough for the new water to be triggered to dispense for the next batch. However it doesnt spin all the way around to push the cubes into the bin below. The next batch never comes out unless I thaw it a bit with heat, and then once again it just pushes them out far enough to trigger new water for next batch. Any Ideas?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.justanswer.com/appliance/37nd0-ice-maker-won-t-push-ice-tray.html


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php

-Sounds- like new icemaker time may be in your future.

jeff.


----------



## thebestman36 (Mar 29, 2013)

Model # is 253.7481840k
So an ice maker dying at 2 years of age is "normal"?


----------



## thebestman36 (Mar 29, 2013)

The sears ice maker part number is 241642501
$120 for the ice maker? Geesh, I think I only paid $500ish for the whole fridge new.
Looks like I may be making ice cubes the ole fashioned way, lol.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 1, 2013)

> So an ice maker dying at 2 years of age is "normal"?



It is getting that way 

The manufacturer has replaced part number 241642501 with this item, part number 5304458371 






Replacement icemaker

jeff.


----------



## edgamard (May 21, 2013)

I just took on the ice maker project.  This is what I would recommend...try lowering the temperature in the freezer.  The temp should be around 0-5 degrees, if its not cold enough it will not trigger the cycle.  Then buy a replacement for $50 from lowes, replace and see I that works. If not, your freon leaked again.  If it does work, your problem in in the ice maker itself and you can replace particular parts.


----------

